# Wanting to move to Oz from UK alone - scarey?



## rachael77 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey

I am new to the forum and was hoping to get some advice from anyone who has moved from the UK to Australia alone and how hard they found it.

I did the whole traveling thing in my early 20's, loved it but wasn't ready to settle down there then. I am now 33 and am sick of the English weather and way of life. I was lucky enough to be born in New Zealand (unlucky enough to have been brought to North East to grow up when i was 4 years old) so have dual nationality so its not a problem for me to move to Australia without visa issues. I am single, have no kids and unless I meet the man of my dreams in the next year I will be moving alone, I am very nervous about moving to the other side of the world alone, is there any people on here who could offer advice?

Thanks

Rach x


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

There are so many people moving alone to Aus including me  what kinda advice u looking for? May be I can help if u need any specific info!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

rachael77 said:


> I am single, have no kids and unless I meet the man of my dreams in the next year I will be moving alone,
> 
> Rach x



Yes, by all means move and move now. Waiting for the man of your dreams is like waiting to win the lottery - what are the chances of that ever happening? ound: 

You'll might as well settle for some nice warm air and peace of mind instead of dreaming dreams that may never come. I spent a good portion of my life pining over a man, but no more! I won't allow them episodes back into my life! :yell:


----------



## rachael77 (Apr 12, 2011)

Your sooo right Stormgal!! Are you living in Australia now? Did you move out there alone? 

I know the best thing is to just bite the bullet and go for it, but I just feel nervous about making such a big move alone, guess its only natural worrying about not meeting friend etc hey! x


----------



## rachael77 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hiya Rick

Thanks for you reply. I think its almost easier for men to do things alone, they just join in with a footy match and then they are all mates. Where in Australia did you move to? from? x


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

I am moving to Melbourne from US on employer sponsor visa 457 in July. It will be hard in the beginning but things settle down with time..


----------



## rachael77 (Apr 12, 2011)

ricks1088 said:


> I am moving to Melbourne from US on employer sponsor visa 457 in July. It will be hard in the beginning but things settle down with time..


Cool - I think I just need to man-up, well woman-up and take the plunge, as you say it will be tough at first until find feet.... good luck, hope everything goes great for you x


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

Gud luck to u too! Feel free to ask if you have any questions.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

What have you got to lose? just give it a go. It has to be better than GB and if you've no commitments and no house to sell there's not much to keep you there anyway. Just think of it as a working holiday and see where it takes you.

One word of advice. If you do decide to live in Australia long-term apply for permanent residency as soon as possible. It will give you more security than a Special Category visa in a NZ passport will ever do, plus you'll be able to apply for citizenship if you want to.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

rachael77 said:


> Your sooo right Stormgal!! Are you living in Australia now? Did you move out there alone?
> 
> I know the best thing is to just bite the bullet and go for it, but I just feel nervous about making such a big move alone, guess its only natural worrying about not meeting friend etc hey! x


No, I may apply as soon as this summer, depending on certain things. But if I go, yes, it will be alone! I am also without any responsibilities, children, husband, etc. 

Sometimes I get so sad just thinking about going somewhere alone, and how I don't have anyone to share my experiences with, but then I think about all the other people who will be moving as well, and all the new friends we will make who have the same migration experience like we will :clap2:

sigh... we only live once you know. I don't think we want to be older and then regret that we haven't made the move or at least tried...


----------



## rachael77 (Apr 12, 2011)

stormgal said:


> No, I may apply as soon as this summer, depending on certain things. But if I go, yes, it will be alone! I am also without any responsibilities, children, husband, etc.
> 
> Sometimes I get so sad just thinking about going somewhere alone, and how I don't have anyone to share my experiences with, but then I think about all the other people who will be moving as well, and all the new friends we will make who have the same migration experience like we will :clap2:
> 
> sigh... we only live once you know. I don't think we want to be older and then regret that we haven't made the move or at least tried...



Morning

I do have a house to sell which hopefully I can do in the next 6 months, which will be perfect timing for the start of the Australian Summer.... it all gets a bit over whelming thinking about it sometimes, but your posts have total perked me up and highlighted how lucky us singletons are to be able to do what we want, when we want... yeay us! :clap2:

x


----------



## rachael77 (Apr 12, 2011)

Darla.R said:


> What have you got to lose? just give it a go. It has to be better than GB and if you've no commitments and no house to sell there's not much to keep you there anyway. Just think of it as a working holiday and see where it takes you.
> 
> One word of advice. If you do decide to live in Australia long-term apply for permanent residency as soon as possible. It will give you more security than a Special Category visa in a NZ passport will ever do, plus you'll be able to apply for citizenship if you want to.


Hey Darla

Your right, what have a I got to loose, I could sit around for a year or two pondering on it, time goes way way to fast once past thirty, or I could just suck it an see...... I do have a house to sell which hopefully I can do in the next 6 months in time for summer in ausralia. Thanks for your post and putting things in perspective for me  

Do you live in Oz now? Did you go alone? x


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Rachael,

Hope you're getting more encouraged to move! I was in a right rut when I kept thinking I was too old to "start over" - and this was 4 years ago when I was 26!!! 
I am currently in NZ, I moved here to work and have been here nearly 3 years now. When I first left Malaysia, I have no contacts/family/friends in this country - or friends in this area I was moving to and I've never been to NZ (my parents have been for a holiday). For someone who has a completely different culture, it did take some time to settle in but hey! I survived. I've been in this part of NZ since I got here in 2008. 
Funny thing is when I think of moving cities, I have that same fear I had 4 years ago - starting over, worrying about fitting in again, etc. Now I'm in the midst of moving countries again! It's normal to worry/have fears of the unknown. I'm just really glad to have made new friends and "family" along the way - and it's really true about "if not now, when?" especially when you are single and aren't tied down to anything/where. 
This time when I do move to Australia, I have a bit more comfort waiting because I have my cousin and friends in South Australia (I have SA's state sponsorship so I will be there for at least the first 2 years) - but I still worry/wonder about work place/future/etc. It never ends! If you never step out, you never know. I don't know about you, but (in most cases) I am someone who doesn't want to live my life not knowing what is on the other side, especially when you have an opportunity to find out. Never try, never know and I won't want to not know because I never dared try. I've read somewhere that there are Three things in life that, once gone, never come back: time, words, opportunity. 

My! Such a lengthy story. Hope you will be encouraged!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok, so I'll be honest... the only thing that I'm very worried about is having to clean up spiders and beetles by myself - because you know that when you're alone, you're the one who's going to have to clean up. There won't be anyone to call, no friends, brothers, fathers, sons to help you. And even at night it will probably be worse in the summers... when they come crawling out, or if you see one in your bathroom before taking a shower - 

I remember one day, during a trip to the islands of the Caribbean, I got up in the middle of the night, turned on the light and there was a big spider - the size of my hand right on the wall - with many other assorted insects that I have never seen before all on display!  

I don't think it's that severe in Oz, but I know they have big spiders over there and an assortment of beetles. We have that here too, only the spiders where I live are as tiny as a pencil tip - nothing extravagant. Apparently, the cold gets rid of everything nasty lol 

okay now.... :focus:


----------



## rachael77 (Apr 12, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Ok, so I'll be honest... the only thing that I'm very worried about is having to clean up spiders and beetles by myself - because you know that when you're alone, you're the one who's going to have to clean up. There won't be anyone to call, no friends, brothers, fathers, sons to help you. And even at night it will probably be worse in the summers... when they come crawling out, or if you see one in your bathroom before taking a shower -
> 
> I remember one day, during a trip to the islands of the Caribbean, I got up in the middle of the night, turned on the light and there was a big spider - the size of my hand right on the wall - with many other assorted insects that I have never seen before all on display!
> 
> ...



When I first got there when I was younger, for the first fortnight I didn't dare get up in the middle of the night to go to the loo, so I just used to lay there dying for a wee all night until the sun came up again. But to be honest after a while you just get used to the dirty little cockroaches scuttling about, mostly outside but of course they do come indoors. Huntsman spiders are THE most grosse things I have ever seen, they are HUGE, and they jump, but didn't see them that often.

I really felt the cold, which is weird because I live in North East England and its always cold here, think its because the houses in Australia seem to be made to be keep cool in high heat rather than in england we have a radiatior on every wall just about....

Where do you live now? What do you do? x


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

rachael77 said:


> after a while you just get used to the dirty little cockroaches scuttling about, mostly outside but of course they do come indoors. Huntsman spiders are THE most grosse things I have ever seen, they are HUGE, and they jump, but didn't see them that often.


Really? I just got sick reading your post. :tape2: I don't like vermin of any kind - I would much rather have mice and rats to be honest. At least mice are cute... Now that I think about it, I'll probably buy a few geckos and have them running around. lol j/k. I don't know yet, but that is a problem, because i have somewhat of a phobia.  And huntsman, yuck - I already feel like throwing up. I think I'll go kabloy if one jumps on me. They may have to transport me to the local mental institution



> Where do you live now? What do you do? x


I live and work in New York. I work in IT healthcare and financials. How about you?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

LOL your first rental/house in australia :scared::

http://www.jonco48.com/blog/spiders_small.jpg


----------



## rachael77 (Apr 12, 2011)

stormgal said:


> LOL your first rental/house in australia :scared::
> 
> http://www.jonco48.com/blog/spiders_small.jpg



Holy mother of god!!!!!! 

I am a PA, so I can go into any industry really which is great, and there is so many temp jobs in Sydney (whilst looking for a good job), or there was when I was there years ago.

Are you thinking of moving to Sydney or elsewhere? x


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

rachael77 said:


> Holy mother of god!!!!!!
> 
> I am a PA, so I can go into any industry really which is great, and there is so many temp jobs in Sydney (whilst looking for a good job), or there was when I was there years ago.
> 
> Are you thinking of moving to Sydney or elsewhere? x


PA is really good in terms of jobs. Healthcare seems to be the way to go, and there's a lot of need for people in the medical field -I think in all countries for that matter, at this point and beyond...

I am not sure I want to do Sydney. I'm trying to get out of big cities - I don't like them much anymore. But at this point, I can't rule them out completely because I need to adjust, plus I haven't really scouted the job market to see where the demand for my skillsets is- believe it or not. But if I can help it, I wouldn't move to a city.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

I found a good quote that applies for this topic:

“_The person who risks nothing, does nothing, has nothing, is nothing, and becomes nothing. He may avoid suffering and sorrow, but he simply cannot learn and feel and change and grow and love and live._” Leo F. Buscaglia


----------



## rachael77 (Apr 12, 2011)

stormgal said:


> I found a good quote that applies for this topic:
> 
> “_The person who risks nothing, does nothing, has nothing, is nothing, and becomes nothing. He may avoid suffering and sorrow, but he simply cannot learn and feel and change and grow and love and live._” Leo F. Buscaglia


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rachael77 (Apr 12, 2011)

stormgal said:


> PA is really good in terms of jobs. Healthcare seems to be the way to go, and there's a lot of need for people in the medical field -I think in all countries for that matter, at this point and beyond...
> 
> I am not sure I want to do Sydney. I'm trying to get out of big cities - I don't like them much anymore. But at this point, I can't rule them out completely because I need to adjust, plus I haven't really scouted the job market to see where the demand for my skillsets is- believe it or not. But if I can help it, I wouldn't move to a city.


I would like to live on the gold or sunshine coast, but obviously the job situation is not as good there, I need to look into things more over the next few months really..... Ive started to get more excited about it now I have been messaging on this forum x


----------



## rachael77 (Apr 12, 2011)

jewoley said:


> Hi Rachael,
> 
> Hope you're getting more encouraged to move! I was in a right rut when I kept thinking I was too old to "start over" - and this was 4 years ago when I was 26!!!
> I am currently in NZ, I moved here to work and have been here nearly 3 years now. When I first left Malaysia, I have no contacts/family/friends in this country - or friends in this area I was moving to and I've never been to NZ (my parents have been for a holiday). For someone who has a completely different culture, it did take some time to settle in but hey! I survived. I've been in this part of NZ since I got here in 2008.
> ...


Thank you so so much for your message, it really made me smile and feel inspired!!!! Good luck with your move to SA xx


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

rachael77 said:


> Hey Darla
> 
> Your right, what have a I got to loose, I could sit around for a year or two pondering on it, time goes way way to fast once past thirty, or I could just suck it an see...... I do have a house to sell which hopefully I can do in the next 6 months in time for summer in ausralia. Thanks for your post and putting things in perspective for me
> 
> Do you live in Oz now? Did you go alone? x


Yes I do and no I didn't, I moved here with my family but I did do a lot of travelling around before I got married. It's so good to get out of your comfort zone every now and then.

If I were you'd I'd not get too hung up selling your house. If you can rent it out and cover the mortgage it will always give you a base that you can go back to should you need it.


----------

